# Has anyone bought too stiff a boot and regretted it



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

In before the scientific size check, but sounds like you might like the Salomon Synapse boa. Don't think stiffer boots will be a problem for you if they fit, but you might not like the feeling. Evt. the stiff boots break in too..


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> Is it possible to go too stiff and if so what Is the down side of that? .Have you bought a stiffer boot and realized it was a mistake?
> So I just upgraded my entire set up. Boots brings and board. So far I love the board , but I bought a stiffer boot but it still feels way too soft. I am constantly tightening boot and the bindings until my feet just hurt and go numb but the boots just feel soft. I am going to bite the bullet. Sell them after only two weeks of the season and get stiffer , but how stiff? I cannot demo any boots. I've found another boot that feel good. Ride insano, they feel good in the store but I've never had boots that stiff. Presently my new but too soft boots are nitro team 2019.. Rated 7 out of 10. They are uncomfortable, do not fit well, are too small in length but too big in volume, I don't like all the laces and they feel way to soft to me. However if I went for the stiff rides. Is there a down side ? I've never had a stiff boot before. But my boarding skills are better now , especially this year with the new board I am riding steeper and faster in rough terrain. I also like carving hard on groomers. I don't jump or ride park. Just steeper tree runs and powder and hard carving groomers. But I'm just a strong intermediate rider.
> So my question, has anyone bought stiffer boots and regretted it?
> cheers
> Kev




No such thing imo.

It would be just cause you're not used to them yet.
A few days to get used to them And you won't think they're too stiff.
Especially if they're comfy.


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have. Which came more from changing riding styles than anything else. Used to ride Flow Hylites. Spent one season in DC Lynx, went back to the Hylite and could barely snowboard. I got used to the freedom of movement and grew to ride better with that. The stiffest I'll go now is the Ride Fuse. I weight 155 lbs though. So under 200+ everything changes. Right now I ride Fuses and DC Tucknees. Just depends on the board and what I'm doing. The surfier or softer the board I usually go for the Tucknees. More charger or no highbacks I go Fuses.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> ...They are uncomfortable, do not fit well, are too small in length but too big in volume...


Have you read the boot threads? If not, read some. If you have, what are your measurements?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

Ok. I have a ride war pig board, it's a short and wide all mountain mid flex. I'm 190 lbs, I'm intermediate boarder, older guy, middle ,50s so I'm not going to get much faster or more agressive. I do feel I need a stiffer boot. But my concern is a stiffer boot will be so responsive that it Will show up my sloppy intermediate style and cause problems by responding to sloppy position or off balance mistakes. However my current boot feels loose , my foot often feels.like.it's moving around in the boot and the board doesn't respond. However the boot also hurts because its a bit too small.I feel I need a stiffer boot because I'm always tightening my boot and bindings to the point of pain but the boot still seemed to flex too much .the board doesn't seem to respond to my feet. But it could all be due to self taught sloppy intermediate style. !


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

I read some but I will read more. Cheers


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

Just to be clear I can live with the discomfort of the b not it is only moderate . I can live with the annoying laces but I can't live with the flex being so soft. At least that's what I think . I assume a stiffer boot will stop collapsing when I lean on it.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

My new Adidas Tactical ADV boots felt too stiff the first few times I rode them. They do fit perfectly but took way too much effort to flex my ankles so caused some pain in my shins due to me fighting the boot.

I fixed it by manually softening the tongue to speed up break in process, and adjusted the lacing. All good now.

But if you have boots that are too loose you will have problems, no matter the stiffness


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

It sounds like you've got a sizing issue. That would explain why your boot feels loose but also too short, and also why you have to constantly tighten things. It could also explain why a 7/10 boot feels soft as a lot of the strength comes from the bits of the boot 'locking together' when it's tightened around your foot. I'd have a look at @Wiredsport Snowboard Boot Size thread before spending any more money if I were you.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> Ok..... I'm 190 lbs, I'm intermediate boarder, older guy, middle ,50s so I'm not going to get much faster or more agressive. I do feel I need a stiffer boot. But my concern is a stiffer boot will be so responsive that it Will show up my sloppy intermediate style and cause problems by responding to sloppy position or off balance mistakes. However my current boot feels loose , my foot often feels.like.it's moving around in the boot and the board doesn't respond. However the boot also hurts because its a bit too small.I feel I need a stiffer boot because I'm always tightening my boot and bindings to the point of pain but the boot still seemed to flex too much .the board doesn't seem to respond to my feet. But it could all be due to self taught sloppy intermediate style. !


Not true...in the past few years, gotten much faster...now hitting close to 60mph at 60yrs. And you do want a stiffer boot and bindings...but a well fitting stiff boot will give you the response and confidence to be more in control...which will result in going faster. Yeah...you might have to up your skills abit to advanced/expert...but its certainly doable. So again, the point is boots are the key to riding...in control and with confidence....and speed is the result. A good fitting stiff boot is the cat's MEOW...so don't be afraid of a stiff responsive boot, but demand that the boot fits well. It sounds that you have a recreational fit and you want a performance fit.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not true...in the past few years, gotten much faster...now hitting close to 60mph at 60yrs. And you do want a stiffer boot and bindings...but a well fitting stiff boot will give you the response and confidence to be more in control...which will result in going faster. Yeah...you might have to up your skills abit to advanced/expert...but its certainly doable. So again, the point is boots are the key to riding...in control and with confidence....and speed is the result. A good fitting stiff boot is the cat's MEOW...so don't be afraid of a stiff responsive boot, but demand that the boot fits well. It sounds that you have a recreational fit and you want a performance fit.


Pretty much everything this kid just said.

Stiff boots are your friend.
They may feel too stiff at first.
But that's only cause you're not used to them yet.

After a few times you'll get used to them & you'll love em.

You will go faster & your carves will get deeper.

Those are good things>

Do it>


TT


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not true...in the past few years, gotten much faster...now hitting close to 60mph at 60yrs. And you do want a stiffer boot and bindings...but a well fitting stiff boot will give you the response and confidence to be more in control...which will result in going faster. Yeah...you might have to up your skills abit to advanced/expert...but its certainly doable. So again, the point is boots are the key to riding...in control and with confidence....and speed is the result. A good fitting stiff boot is the cat's MEOW...so don't be afraid of a stiff responsive boot, but demand that the boot fits well. It sounds that you have a recreational fit and you want a performance fit.


WOW, thats really good to hear. I do look after myself exercise wise too help counter older age. and i will be getting snowboard lessons too this year for the first time ever. My new board is making me ride faster and i can feel my feet slipping around inside the boot as i ride over chop at higher speeds. It feels like im out of control as the foot just flops around inside the boot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> Ok. I have a ride war pig board, it's a short and wide all mountain mid flex. I'm 190 lbs, I'm intermediate boarder, older guy, middle ,50s so I'm not going to get much faster or more agressive. I do feel I need a stiffer boot. But my concern is a stiffer boot will be so responsive that it Will show up my sloppy intermediate style and cause problems by responding to sloppy position or off balance mistakes. However my current boot feels loose , my foot often feels.like.it's moving around in the boot and the board doesn't respond. However the boot also hurts because its a bit too small.I feel I need a stiffer boot because I'm always tightening my boot and bindings to the point of pain but the boot still seemed to flex too much .the board doesn't seem to respond to my feet. But it could all be due to self taught sloppy intermediate style. !


I ride a Warpig 154,i'm 50 about 190-195lbs. I consider myself a hard charger,aggressive rider. I wear a sz.9 Flow hylite boots,it is not the stiffest boot on the Flow boot lineup but it works for well for me. The Warpig is a fun aggresive board and it responds well with a stiff binding(Flow fuse GT for me). It sounds like your boot is to big for you. I used to wear a size 10 snowboard boot but after seeing Wiredsports Boot size chart,i went with sz.9, feels snug and comfortable. Do not worry about your flaws,keep riding with a better fitting boots and you'll get better and have more fun riding.


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

I assume a much stiffer boot will not be as comfortable as a softer boot? 

So today i tried on Ride Insano boots for 30 mins, very stiff with a stiff insert in the tong of the boot. I found it a little uncomfortable compared to my softer Nitro Mountain boots which are a 7 out of 10 stiffness according to Nitro. I felt that they were little tight and a little uncomfortable like they were a bit too snug, restricting blood flow but not stopping it. After 30 mins walking around the store i was relieved to take them off. But i assume a new stiffer boot would be a little uncomfortable but not painful? is that correct? they are much stiffer and snugger fitting. I am really looking for a stiffer boot so perhaps that is the trade off. In every way they were snugger and closer fitting. They have not of course packed out yet or been heat formed. They did not have any rub points or any pressure points. But rather felt that they griped my foot so tightly that they here a little numbing almost to my feet. My toes didnt touch the end, my heal didnt lift up. They were very easy to over tighten so i kept them looser and they still felt stiffer than my nitros which is good. I found the front of the boot so stiff that when leaning forward the tong insert put pressure on the top of my foot and when leaning back the stiff back pressed into my calf and created pressure. In the past ive always chosen my boots by putting them on, if they feel comfortable i buy them. thats it. but now i want more performance and i dont know what a stiff boot should feel like. I tried several stiff boots on and they all felt uncomfortable but the Ride Insano felt the best but as described above. So is this normal for a stiffer boot? a level of discomfort?
cheers


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

My foot size widest points.
26cm x 9.4cm


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

As someone on their second pair of too large boots in two seasons I can say it sounds like your boots are too big. Going to buy new boots today and jam my foot into the smallest boot I can fit into lol.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> I assume a much stiffer boot will not be as comfortable as a softer boot?


If you mean comfort while not riding, stiffness shouldn't affect that, although some soft low end boots are made to feel cushy on purpose. The correct size is more important


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

Im probably on the same path as you, it will take a couple pairs of boots before i realize i have to buy a size down!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> My foot size widest points.
> 26cm x 9.4cm


Don't know if you've seen the charts Kevan, but these are the links you need: https://snowboardbootsizer.com/
https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG

If your measurements are done according to Wiredsport's instructions & are accurate, you're a size 8, standard width. I'd guess your current boots are somewhat bigger than that... :smile:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Stop thinking stiff = uncomfortable. Those boots that felt like they did not fit you was because they do not fit you. Keep trying every boot you can because like 1 or 2 in 10, or more like 30 will fit like it was meant to. 
A mid stiff will still be a very good boot for overall stiffness, and be a good transition over from softies.


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

So i bit the bullet, I bought new boots, they felt good in the store ....like all boot purchases! . A big thank you to all who posted here you have all helped a lot. This has been a great education for me. 
I bought Ride Insano in the green a full size smaller!!!! than my nitros that were causing me grief. Cant believe i went a size down and they still feel good! my toes do touch the end but only just. I will post an update when i have broken them in. Can i handle such a stiff boot! my ego says yes, but what is reality for my sad old body! i will let you know. 

These boots are heat mold-able, should i do this or just ride them? let sweaty old feet do it for me?

thank you all. 
kev


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> So i bit the bullet, I bought new boots, they felt good in the store ....like all boot purchases! . A big thank you to all who posted here you have all helped a lot. This has been a great education for me.
> I bought Ride Insano in the green a full size smaller!!!! than my nitros that were causing me grief. Cant believe i went a size down and they still feel good! my toes do touch the end but only just. I will post an update when i have broken them in. Can i handle such a stiff boot! my ego says yes, but what is reality for my sad old body! i will let you know.
> 
> These boots are heat mold-able, should i do this or just ride them? let sweaty old feet do it for me?
> ...


Looks like we had a similar day yesteday! I picked up some 32 TM2 which are ironically sized half size larger but fit quite a bit smaller than my k2. Fingers crossed and good luck bud!


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I've been riding Vans Aura (Double boa, now renamed Pro). They started as a 5 or 6 but after 70 days are now a squishy 3. I picked up a pair of Ride Fuse and the super stiff tongue made my foot go numb... and it's still numb five days later. Be careful with stiff boots that feel good in store. If you have any numbness, I would stop riding immediately. Pain is one thing and goes away, this has been a bitch.

Will be returning these as soon as I can feel my toes again and going for a different brand. Still want something in a 7 or 8 stiffness.


----------



## Siphaeon (Oct 11, 2018)

It's all a matter of preference. I might be a weirdo, but I prefer softer boots because of how I ride, I want as much freedom of movement as possible. And I used to race BX. Yeah, stiffer boot has it's benefits, but I find them to be too restricting, they kill the fun and make me ride worse. Had Burton Rulers few years back and hated them for too much stiffness (1st gen Rulers were great though). This year got me a pair of Swath Boas (5) and they're just what I ever wanted, anything stiffer would suck for me.

Btw, only time I ever wanted "stiff boots" was when I did a race with busted ankles. Wrapped pieces of plastic I cut from a plastic bucket and duct tape around to lock the ankles to be able to compete on painkillers. Oh, the fun times lol

But yeah, whatever works for you is the right one so if you like stiffer, go stiffer, just get the right size and fit. Boots being comfortable is all about the proper fit yet I think someone might even disagree with that.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> So i bit the bullet, I bought new boots, they felt good in the store ....like all boot purchases! . A big thank you to all who posted here you have all helped a lot. This has been a great education for me.
> I bought Ride Insano in the green a full size smaller!!!! than my nitros that were causing me grief. Cant believe i went a size down and they still feel good! my toes do touch the end but only just. I will post an update when i have broken them in. Can i handle such a stiff boot! my ego says yes, but what is reality for my sad old body! i will let you know.
> 
> These boots are heat mold-able, should i do this or just ride them? let sweaty old feet do it for me?
> ...


The truth is... you didn't really "size down". You just bought a different brand of boots which fit a bit bigger than others.

I can wear a size 10 in Ride and Salomon boots. 10.5 in Burton, K2, Adidas and Vans; and 11 in ThirtyTwo and DC...

As for handling stiffer boots... it depends on what you prefer really. It does make the boards a bit more twitchy (which you can control by slightly softer bindings); and stiffer boots are really punishing if they don't fit well. But other than that... it's nothing you won't get used to.

I use stiff boots. Much better response, much better control. Last way longer.

Also, I don't personally heat mold the stock liners. You can (and I have done it), but no real need to. Stiff aftermarket liners (such as Intuition - not the ones that come with boots like ThirtyTwo or Ride, I mean the ones you buy directly from them) you DO need to heat mold.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Looks like we had a similar day yesteday! I picked up some 32 TM2 which are ironically sized half size larger but fit quite a bit smaller than my k2. Fingers crossed and good luck bud!


Yes, this ^

It's no irony. It's just the way they fit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Getting _"stiff"_ was the best thing I ever did! 

It Did _wonders_ for how I handled my deck!!! 

_Stro...._ er, uhm, *Stoked!!!* 
>


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

Ive had a weekend on my new stiff Ride Insano boots, in a nut shell im very happy, stiff is good for me! but my first lap i realized i couldnt adopt my usual stance, i had to stand more vertical and sink down at the knees more.I also found turning harder but after two days i have them dialed and im used to them. The snow rite now is not so good, just hard pack groomers so i haven't been able to test it in powder in the trees which is 90% of riding. Next up is adjusting my stance, previously i have all ways just used whatever the shop set them too, but now im reading! i may start a different thread to discuss this but the recommended distance between the binding seems so small, 20" for a 5'11' guy! i will try it , may surprise myself. 
thank you to all of you for helping me..
kev


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> Next up is adjusting my stance, previously i have all ways just used whatever the shop set them too, but now im reading! i may start a different thread to discuss this but the recommended distance between the binding seems so small, 20" for a 5'11' guy! i will try it , may surprise myself.
> thank you to all of you for helping me..
> kev


20" is very narrow! I cannot imagine how one can decently bend ones knees with such a narrow stance. (I'm 5'8 and ride a 22 3/4" stance)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> 20" is very narrow! I cannot imagine how one can decently bend ones knees with such a narrow stance. (I'm 5'8 and ride a 22 3/4" stance)


^yup, I'm 5'6" and 23-24" stance.


----------

